# ISTANBUL | NG Residence Bomonti | 122m | 34 fl | T/O



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen on the left.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Cladding has started.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen on the right with the construction crane. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Cladding is progressing fast. Photograph taken by Reichberg at Bomonti Tower | BOMONTİ | 33 fl | T/O


----------

